
I Just Got Permanently Banned from China Because I Liked a South Park Tweet - bifrost
https://edm.com/news/zedd-banned-china-south-park
======
owens99
There is no way this is true. This guy is trolling. China is not that
vigilant. This guy is not the NBA, Blizzard, or a major TV network. Though
this joke may ironically end up getting him banned in the end from the media
attention. I would love to see evidence and be proven wrong.

Source: I’m a foreigner living in China.

~~~
bifrost
I hate to tell you this but I worked with a lot of anti-communist and anti-
censorship efforts in the early 2000s.

The Chinese Government intelligence agencies are quite adept at using social
media. People were "disappeared" with frightening regularity. Someone getting
on the Chinese equivalent of the "Do Not Fly List" is pretty easy.

You can probably see it happen in person if you go to a local "police" station
and ask about Tiananmen Square....

~~~
owens99
You don’t have to tell me. I am well aware. I am not defending CCP. This
article still provides no proof and very clearly looks like trolling. Lot’s of
people favorite tweets about HK and South Park. It’s a completely different
thing when someone who is high profile actually tweets it out.

------
zygimantasdev
All this China censorship made me think. Starting to get this feeling that
more and more choices made by me (to buy/to use/endorse) are becoming more
like a political votes. Just happy there are things/ideas free from politics

------
cttet
South Park was right all along (ending speech of 201)

~~~
jdenning
For the curious:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/201_(South_Park)#Online_leak_o...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/201_\(South_Park\)#Online_leak_of_uncensored_version)

